# Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

what is the difference between the Sport Quattro and UrQuattro? horsepower? engine? suspension? body? amount brought into the U.S.? Which one would be the better platform to build upon? any info, pics, or websites would be helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (GTIbongo)*

10 sport quattro's in the country. Way more Ur-quattro's.
Everything you mentioned is different between the two cars. 
This forum is pretty slow, you may want to google for more info on the two cars.


----------



## agent006 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (NW4KQ driver)*

The sport quattro is the short wheelbase version. Audi made less than 300 of them. They usually go for around $50k. Has between 300 and 500 bhp.
The UR quattro is the long wheelbase version, around 13000 made. not sure of US prices, but under £10k in the UK.
Not sure on exact technicals but there are a few ur uattros around running 500+ bhp. Dialynx in the UK will build a replica sport quattro from an UR for around £10k.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (GTIbongo)*

thanks for the info guys......also the ur quattro has 10 valves where as the sport quattro has 20 correct? obviously there is more tuning potental in the 20v so is it possibble to swap motors from a 10v to a 20v? lastly are there any places where you can get sport quattro body parts? like the hood for instance or is it next to impossible to find such things? one more thing does anyone have any info on Dahlbacks 5cly 20v race motors that they build?


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (agent006)*

does dialynx have a website?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (GTIbongo)*

http://www.dialynx.co.uk/index.htm
Google works great!


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (GTIbongo)*

The urquattro is a 10V 2.2 liter iron block turbo AWD car with mechanical CIS injection and K26 turbo. Its a handbuilt derivative of the Coupe GT by Quattro GmBh. Tresser's little project turned into a great rally car. The were top of the line cars in their day. In the same price range as a good Porsche and a direct competitor. The first rally car versions were essentially slightly modified street cars. Eventually they modifications increased until most accessory and suspension parts were different. The quattro street car had 175hp in U.S. trim. They usually came loaded and nice clean specimens in good working order can fetch around 15,000 easy. poor quality with rust and mechanical and electrical issues go for 3000 to 4000 dollars. The rally versions of these cars were called A2 cars and were homolgated according to Group 4 rules. They normally have alloy block 10V motors, K27 turbo and mechanical Pierburg injection.
The sport quattro was the next generation car for Group B rallying. The rules required a homologation build of production cars. So Audi built 214? cars. One interesting thing is that Audi's homologation was a legitimate production car for sale, while many other group B competitions skirted around the rules. So the short wheel base sport quattro was born. It had a 2.144litre alloy block motor with a new 20V crossflow head and K27 turbo. Injection was an early form of Motronic. Power was 306hp. It had lightened body panels throughout. They are very rare and were never officially sold in the U.S. so I don't think they're street legal. I haven't seen a Sport Quattro for less than 75000 dollars.
Buy an urquattro if you have time and money to spend on such a cool car. Sport quattro is more than likely not possible. 
BTW, don't rule out the 4000 quattro. Its a light quattro chasis and a good base for a performance car. Pretty much any 5 cylinder turbo motor will fit into that chasis with great results. 10V turbo is a good cheap source for power. Very easy to get parts for a 10V turbo.



_Modified by Fusilier at 4:59 AM 5-31-2004_


----------



## agent006 (May 30, 2004)

The later UR Qs had a 20v engine.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (agent006)*

you say that the later ur q's had 20v motors......what year would that be?


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Late 89-91. The states never saw them offiacially. over here they have a RR engine code.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (CoreyUK)*

alright thanks that is what i figuried


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

Has anyone ever broght a 20v Ur-Q to the States? I know of people doing this in canada. 
I talked to the owner of a Sport Q at watkins glen, he told me he knew of 12 Sport Qs in the states...freaking incredible looking car...kevlar body panels and all that
about stateside UR-Quats, I think the early versions had something like 154hp, maybe the later ones toward 85 had 175?


_Modified by dolemite at 11:02 PM 5-31-2004_


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (dolemite)*

does anyone know where you can get sport quattro body parts hood, fenders, grill, lights, etc...?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

Dialynx in the UK - experts on SportQ conversions with a host of repro fiberglass parts. 
SGI in Germany - a few repro and SQ-look pieces for 4kq, CGT, etc.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

thanks


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (GTIbongo)*

is it possible to put a 20v head in place of the 10v head? also any good performance websites for ur q's, i searched and found some but not alot.....


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (GTIbongo)*

on an Ur-Quattro, the 20v head would require some oil/water ports welded and machined for the 20v head to work. And you would wind up with a terribly low compression ratio, probably high 5:1 or low 6:1 range (although I haven't done the math).
You can swap any Audi 5-cylinder motor into an Ur-Q, so a 20v turbo motor is not out of the question. There are even factory parts in Europe to do the swap, although they are expensive and rare. 20v motors themself usually run $2500-3500 these days depending on condition and what they come with (wiring/ecu/accessories/turbo/manifolds/etc)
The Ur-Q is a good car to start with. Afternarket is a bit limited but once you get the feel for them you'll figure it out. As has been mentioned before, the 1983 model year has a notoriously bad wiring harness.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Sport Quattro VS. UrQuattro (billzcat1)*

thanks agian for the info its kinda tough trying to find some of this stuff out


----------

